# My 'labour of love'! Classical web site



## jimji (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd like to invite you all to enjoy this free site. No ads, pop-ups, I'm not selling anything either! Just lots of great Classical music. I've tried to design it with newbies as well as serious aficianados in mind. Hope you'll take the time to comment and/or send requests. Enjoy your visit.
cheers,
Jim
http://www.jimsclassicalmusic.com


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice one and congratuations jimji your site looks good! - I had a scan through earlier and have it bookmarked to take a more thorough look through in future .


----------



## jimji (Apr 25, 2007)

*My 'labour of love' Classical web site*

I'm glad you like it Conor. Remember I really appreciate comments and requests.
best regards,
jimji

http://www.jimsclassicalmusic.com


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive already commented twice!


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Good work, Jim.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

very good Jim  and I learned some things.. you can visit mine too  http://www.nunotes.com/


----------

